# Spring Equinox 2022



## Capt Lightning (Mar 19, 2022)

Happy Equinox everyone...


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 19, 2022)

An equinox is traditionally defined as the time when the plane of Earth's equator passes through the geometric center of the Sun's disk. This occurs twice each year, around 20 March and 23 September. In other words, it is the moment at which the center of the visible Sun is directly above the equator.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 213686
> An equinox is traditionally defined as the time when the plane of Earth's equator passes through the geometric center of the Sun's disk. This occurs twice each year, around 20 March and 23 September. In other words, it is the moment at which the center of the visible Sun is directly above the equator.


Yep, tomorrow, 03.20.22 for us.  -- This is one of my faves and we often celebrate it with peanut butter bird feeders, daisy chains and sprouts, but I think not this year.  I will, however, enjoy the coming of the flowers and green grass.    --I'm pretty sure we all will.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Apr 6, 2022)

I heard on the radio that the days would be equal as far as light and dark go. I had no idea.

I'm always glad for the longest day of the year because the days start getting shorter again.


----------

